# Gym Floor



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Doing a lighting retrofit in a gymnasium, going from 400w MH to 6-lamp T-8, my question is what do you guys put down on the floor to drive your lift on, it will be a 26' scissor lift, thinking about putting sheets of masonite down and laying 3/8 OSB on top of that, any ideas?


That is exactly what you need to do and put heavy duty plastic under it as well.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Definitely +1 on the plastic. If one of your hydraulic hoses lets go, it will be worse than just scratching that floor. I recommend 2 layers. Oh and make sure you have white tires. Remove any and all screws in the tires.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I'd also have a groundsmen or two down below to make sure nothing goes on/ can help clean up the mess quicker...

And make sure everything is up to date insurance wise :-D.


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Your using t-8s and not t-5s, was it because of cost, their are some good rebates out there for t-5HO.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Roll around scaffold. Lighter, less chance of doing any damage, and no leaking.
It will take longer and require more muscle to install it, but less impact on the conditions you have to operate in.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

*t5*

t5 all the way:thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

This all sounds like a pain in the ass. Maybe just get new, non marking wheels for the lift and sweep the floor. No sharp turns. Make the customer spec how it's done and pay for it. I wouldn't go with OSB. What happens when you dig a hole in that soft wood. Contact some of the lift companies. Maybe they make booties for the wheels. And inspect the heck out of the tires and make sure thier are no nails or screws in them.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> This all sounds like a pain in the ass. Maybe just get new, non marking wheels for the lift and sweep the floor. No sharp turns. Make the customer spec how it's done and pay for it. I wouldn't go with OSB. What happens when you dig a hole in that soft wood. Contact some of the lift companies. Maybe they make booties for the wheels. And inspect the heck out of the tires and make sure thier are no nails or screws in them.


 
It not just non marking tires, a lift that size will actually dent the floor and do permanent damage.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Roll around scaffold. Lighter, less chance of doing any damage, and no leaking.
> It will take longer and require more muscle to install it, but less impact on the conditions you have to operate in.


 
No way with scaffold for me. You're talking 4 bucks for that height. Lift is much more stable and safer IMHO.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I have done 1/2'' plywood and masonite before in this exact situation. No problems.

Ground guy is a must. He can pick up and move the floor covering while you re-locate to another fixture.


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

I've used masonite and plastic. Worked great.

Mark


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Some gyms have heavy rubber 1"+ thick mats that they lay down to protect the floor for certain events. I wonder if they would work for this. Or maybe the school has them and will provide them.

I prefer t-5 bulbs myself.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

MasterE said:


> Your using t-8s and not t-5s, was it because of cost, their are some good rebates out there for t-5HO.


This is for a non-profit youth basketball league, they are trying to reduce energy usage, the T-8's were a little cheaper to buy, uses less electric, and had a better rebate, so it fits this project a little better. I like the T-5's better personally but they are trying to get the most bang for their buck


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

We would have our rental company provide the lift with tire 'booties' and put diapers on the lifts. Which is a heavy vinyl catch pan under the lift. 










Yeah I know this a boom lift but we can get them on scissor lifts as well.

Actually I found a picture of a scissor lift with diapers and booties.










I would talk to the rental guys about the weight but it should not be a problem


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Last summer I did 25 different gyms as part of a retrofit project every job was a little different for the most part i would get lifts that had white wheels and have the lift company put a diaper on the lift. Than have sheets of Masonite. Only issue we ran into was a couple of the gyms had a floating floor, if that is the case go with rolling scaffolding. Make sure you install wire guards on the fixtures as well


----------

